# Tri-stool



## Brink (Mar 10, 2013)

Here's one I'm finishing up.
customer wanted a specific sized stool for an entranceway. This came from a single red oak board


[attachment=20315]




[attachment=20314]

Seat blank, made from three pieces.


----------



## Brink (Mar 10, 2013)

[attachment=20316]

Riving the legs and rungs.



[attachment=20317]

Making rounds from squares.



[attachment=20318]

Fitting the legs.


----------



## Brink (Mar 10, 2013)

[attachment=20319]

My helper



[attachment=20320]

Inspecting my work.



[attachment=20321]

Getting tired at the end of the day.


----------



## Brink (Mar 10, 2013)

[attachment=20322]

Hand carved a taper on those broomstick looking legs



[attachment=20323]

Same deal with the rungs.



[attachment=20324]

Giving the seat a little contour.


----------



## Brink (Mar 10, 2013)

[attachment=20326]

Dry fitted



[attachment=20327]

With a coat of stain.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice work Jon.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 10, 2013)

Awesome that it can come out of one board! Really nice work. I have huge respect that it is all made with hand tools. Really nice helper too! 
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Mar 10, 2013)

In that shot of the dog sprawled out on the floor, he seems to be saying,"why wouldn't he just buy a lathe if he wants to make long tapered legs?"

Nice work!


----------



## Brink (Mar 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Nice work Jon.



Thanks Kevin 



NYWoodturner said:


> Awesome that it can come out of one board! Really nice work. I have huge respect that it is all made with hand tools. Really nice helper too!
> Scott



It wasn't all hand tools. I did use: jointer, planer, TS, and drill press.



DKMD said:


> In that shot of the dog sprawled out on the floor, he seems to be saying,"why wouldn't he just buy a lathe if he wants to make long tapered legs?"
> 
> Nice work!



That right there is all my floor space. Get a lathe, the puppy looses her spot.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice! That made a very attractive stool.


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks, Barb. I hope the buyer likes it


----------



## Brink (Apr 27, 2013)

[attachment=23793]



[attachment=23794]

Bump!
I just realized I never posted the finished stool. 
Well, here it is, and the customer just placed a follow up order.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 27, 2013)

That came out awesome!


----------

